# Columbus Crank it Up! II August 4th!



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Come on out to the second installment of the Columbus Crank it Up set! Our last show had just about 40 entries, let's make this one just as big or bigger!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

2 weeks!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll miss being up there with you guys again Geoff. I had a blast meeting you guys. A really nice bunch of guys that like to talk SQ.

Chuck


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> I'll miss being up there with you guys again Geoff. I had a blast meeting you guys. A really nice bunch of guys that like to talk SQ.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks man! Hopefully here soon I will be able to stop down your way here soon before finals so we can go over a few things =P


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

1 week left!!!!!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Getting Closer!!!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Tomorrow!!!!


----------

